# Quick Question From Newbee



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are picking up our first tt. I am armed with some checklists. My question is can I stand on the roof of my first tt to inspect it. I weigh 235lbs. It is a 2005 23rs. I plan on sending out a detailed post about my "experiences" getting to the point of my first tt next week. We are really excited. Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mike









Congratulations on your new (to you) 23rs! How exciting!!
I'll let others explain the deal about getting up on the roof...you can, but very carefully









Can't wait to read your detailed post









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Our dealer said two people could get on the roof to work on it but it is not for just hanging out up there.

Scott


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

The best thing to do is to put a piece of plywood to distribute your weight evenly....If you are inspecting the roof, have a smaller piece and move it a couple of times so you can be sure you see all that you want.......Congrats


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mike - congrats on the new TT.

TT - answer is no (you asked if you can stand on it). I've gotten up there by putting down a piece of plywood and lying on it to do what I needed to. Better safe than really...really sorry.

5'Ver - many have a ladder on the back and indicate that they are safe for walking as HerkDocter said. It's not a roof top patio though .


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I wear my golf shoes with steel spikes for extra traction when I go up there.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice one H2O :







:


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Funny you bring this up. I was noticing today the difference between the Outback and the Sydney roofs.I would never walk on the roof of my 26rs or the 27rsds they felt weak except where the trusses are. I was on the roof of the 32 today and it is very solid and yes I did walk on it with no problems. I would just say be very carefull and put something down some have used that foam inuslation board.

tread lightly

John


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, It seems to be important to inspect the roof before getting the tt.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you walk up there and Keystone says you can, tread lightly. Stay on the edges and get a feel for the trusses. Do not make a habit of it. If you are doing it during the PDI , you will probably see foot prints up there from the dealer like most of us. If you need to get on your knees for any reason, repair, mods, etc, always use something first. I use a 1/8 piece of plywood, remember your knee is smaller than your foot and not as flat.

Enjoy your new trailer









John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Mike,

If you are doing the PDI at the dealership, ask the dealer. I'm sure that he will say "yes, it is safe to do". When he does, ask him to step off the ladder first and then see what he says. If I had the need to get on my roof, I would lay down a large towel (to protect the rubber roof), then a piece of plywood to help distribute my 200 pounds of lard. Congrats on your new Outback, good luck with your PDI (you can find lists of items to be sure to check on this forum) and welcome to our little slice of the www.

Chris


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

officially KEYSTONE says that the OUTBACK roof is transient for repair purposes only ...

IOW -- it is designed to be walked on to get to a repair point, usually the A/C, and thats all...

If you do walk up there then step on the aluminum trusses that cross over the top .. you will be able to find them easily â€" itâ€™s the part that does NOT sag as you step on it â€¦(you should notice the sarcasm and/or danger in this statement)

I weigh 200 and usually am leery of stepping on a thin plywood roof supported by aluminum trussesâ€¦

But yes â€" officially â€" you can walk on it â€" and thatâ€™s about itâ€¦ I would under no circumstances at all have two folks up there --


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great advice above.

All in all if you don't host a NASCAR drinking party up there (you know...so you can see everything from inside the track) you'll be just fine.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

The following is from the Keystone website customer service section of FAQs.

"Q-Can I walk on my rubber roof? 
Yes, with a few exceptions as noted (Springdale, Cabana, and Outback). Our roofs utilize 3/8â€ plywood underlayment and are designed to be walked on. Please, always use caution when working on top of any RV. "

To me this is saying no. Which was surprising to me when I caught the service tech walking around like he was line danceing while installing my MaxAir vent covers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you walk up there and Keystone says you can, tread lightly. Stay on the edges and get a feel for the trusses. Do not make a habit of it. If you are doing it during the PDI , you will probably see foot prints up there from the dealer like most of us. If you need to get on your knees for any reason, repair, mods, etc, always use something first. I use a 1/8 piece of plywood, remember your knee is smaller than your foot and not as flat.
> 
> Enjoy your new trailer
> 
> ...


Ditto John
But I used atleast 1/2-5/8 piece of plywood

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I look at it this way, the ladder looks like it was designed to hold a maximum weight of about 100 lbs so I have no right to be up on the roof. Lets face it at 6'4" and 300 lbs I have no right to be off the ground anywhere anytime! My DW does any inspection work or installation of the AC cover and the rest I can inspect from a good sturdy ladder placed near by.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH is the roof guy in our family, and he definitely uses some kind of plywood or other 'weight distribution' system when working on top of the Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I look at it this way, the ladder looks like it was designed to hold a maximum weight of about 100 lbs so I have no right to be up on the roof. Lets face it at 6'4" and 300 lbs I have no right to be off the ground anywhere anytime!


You and me both.

Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > I look at it this way, the ladder looks like it was designed to hold a maximum weight of about 100 lbs so I have no right to be up on the roof. Lets face it at 6'4" and 300 lbs I have no right to be off the ground anywhere anytime!
> 
> 
> You and me both.
> ...


Thanks to all for the advice, The pdi went ok, we found a leak with the kitchen faucet which they replaced with one from a puma. Seemed to work fine. The journey for my first tt is over,,, now the journey begins. I'm sure i will have many more questions as i start to use it. I'm just gratefull that there is a forum like this. Thanks again everyone. I will be posting the good bad and ugly of my first time next week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Thanks to all for the advice, The pdi went ok, we found a leak with the kitchen faucet which they replaced with one from a puma. Seemed to work fine. The journey for my first tt is over,,, now the journey begins. I'm sure i will have many more questions as i start to use it. I'm just gratefull that there is a forum like this. Thanks again everyone. I will be posting the good bad and ugly of my first time next week.


Glad we were able to help. Ask any question you want. We'll do our best to answer them quickly and honestly.


----------

